# Tivo not outputting signal through HDMI



## rellog321 (Aug 31, 2013)

I had a busy week, so when I finally had a chance to sit down and watch a show yesterday, I was surprised to see nothing showing for the input the Tivo is on. I tried to unplug and re-plug the HDMI, with no joy. I then rebooted. I get a signal, until boot finishes, and then back to "no signal."

So far I tried it on 3 separate TVs, and with 2 different HDMI cables and the result is the same- no input after boot up.

I did some research, but I was unable to find much info about my current situation. I understand the HDMI might be going, but I would expect it to not work at all then. I tried to use the kickstart 59, but after the initial start, tv loses signal as well.

Any insight/suggestions for getting this thing back up and running? I looked into HDMI repair, but it seems Tivo and Weaknees don't do that. Any idea why? I have a Roamio OTA that I could scavenge parts from, and I'm okay with a soldering iron....

Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try the 'Up Arrow' to see if you can change the Output Resolution?

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rellog321 said:


> I had a busy week, so when I finally had a chance to sit down and watch a show yesterday, I was surprised to see nothing showing for the input the Tivo is on. I tried to unplug and re-plug the HDMI, with no joy. I then rebooted. I get a signal, until boot finishes, and then back to "no signal."
> Any insight/suggestions for getting this thing back up and running? I looked into HDMI repair, but it seems Tivo and Weaknees don't do that. Any idea why? I have a Roamio OTA that I could scavenge parts from, and I'm okay with a soldering iron....
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Before condemning the HDMI connector, you might try the TiVo composite or component connection. Composite is always 480i. If you have multiple resolutions checked, you can hit the UP button like KP suggested. If you only have one resolution checked, Up does nothing.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

If the only problem is the video output, you can still use the box by just hooking up your OTA box and streaming from the bad one.


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Before condemning the HDMI connector, you might try the TiVo composite or component connection. Composite is always 480i. If you have multiple resolutions checked, you can hit the UP button like KP suggested. If you only have one resolution checked, Up does nothing.


Joe's right. The HDMI on Tivos goes out ALL-THE-TIME. I assume someone tried to save a buck when they made them and ended up making crap products. At any rate, the composite out adapter will work and Tivo ships them out ultra fast. We had to do this one one of our Tivos after a storm. Still working fine on composite after 2 years.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

gigaquad said:


> Joe's right. The HDMI on Tivos goes out ALL-THE-TIME. I assume someone tried to save a buck when they made them and ended up making crap products. At any rate, the composite out adapter will work and Tivo ships them out ultra fast. We had to do this one one of our Tivos after a storm. Still working fine on composite after 2 years.


I third they are very sensitive. Every time I get my house cleaned I turn on the TV and get no signal and need to jiggle the HDMI cable to get it to return, it seems when the cleaning girls move the TiVo to dust, it moves the cable enough to cause the picture to go out.


----------



## rellog321 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. I will try the up arrow and moving the connector on the back.

From other threads, I had been teetering on whether to buy a new system or pick up a Bolt. My original plan was to upgrade the Roamio to All In, and give it to my Mom, and pick up a Bolt OTA for myself, as I don't use cable.

I guess I'll call today and ask for the upgrade again, and see what they say. The sale on Bolts ends today, so I guess either way, after today, I will have my answer....

Thanks again all.


----------



## rellog321 (Aug 31, 2013)

I tried jiggling the cable, and kickstart 58. Neither worked. I was able to get a $99 lifetime on it though. I did try the composite, and that works. Using that, I was able to get the HDMI working, but only in 480p. Anyone ever hear of that?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

rellog321 said:


> I tried jiggling the cable, and kickstart 58. Neither worked. I was able to get a $99 lifetime on it though. I did try the *composite*, and that works. Using that, I was able to get the HDMI working, but only in 480p. Anyone ever hear of that?


Do you mean component? *Composite* has three cables, yellow, red and white, and it only supports SD at 480i. *Component* has five cables, and will support HD signals, usually up to 1080i. If you are indeed using composite cables, it is not surprising that 480 is all you see, since that is the only thing that works on that kind of cable.

(I'm just going to ignore "HDMI" in that last sentence.)


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

rellog321 said:


> I was able to get the HDMI working, but only in 480p. Anyone ever hear of that?


Yes. Your box thinks you are trying to steal HD content by connecting it to a non copy protected device. The HORRIBLE HDMI technology was invented for one purpose only - to STOP you from ever recording the output of an HD device. So they have effectively stolen your entire device from you by assuming that you are a crook.

It works at 480p output because that is not HD and they are not trying to protect it.

There HAVE been software problems in TiVo boxes that made the HDMI signal handshake unreliable, but I believe all of those have been fixed at this time. The problem is often just a bad HDMI cable, but it can just as easily be caused by a defective HDMI connector on either the TiVo or the TV. You might try spraying some electronic contact cleaner into the connectors on both boxes and the cable - it is a long shot, but that can sometimes fix it.


----------



## rellog321 (Aug 31, 2013)

V7Goose said:


> Yes. Your box thinks you are trying to steal HD content by connecting it to a non copy protected device. The HORRIBLE HDMI technology was invented for one purpose only - to STOP you from ever recording the output of an HD device. So they have effectively stolen your entire device from you by assuming that you are a crook.
> 
> It works at 480p output because that is not HD and they are not trying to protect it.
> .


Thanks for the advice. I'll give the cleaner a try. I have a HDMI splitter, that I'll give a shot too.

Ej42137- I hooked up composite to set the HDMI resolution at 480p. I have the 4 tuner cable/ota, it doesn't have component.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

rellog321 said:


> ej42137- I hooked up composite to set the HDMI resolution at 480p. I have the 4 tuner cable/ota, it doesn't have component.


So you connected the composite cable to one TV and the HDMI cable to another?

Or you connected the composite cable to a TV, set 480p resolution, then connected the HDMI cable and saw a picture? And then you were unable to set any other resolution?


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am going to say all these issues with folks and the HDCP are tivo hardware.

Ive done everything possible to fix and have been using component last 2 years. Today i had some other issues and no matter what tv i hooked up the tivo to same thing. All devices hooked up to the main TV no hdcp problems.

Like i said ive been getting by , and this happened a few years ago after a simple disconnect.

Main downside is if i get a new tv, most dont have component. Also netflix for this whole duration when using component does not give you HD on the tivo.

I too may give a call, appreciate your post.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If it's an HDCP issue, you can probably getting around it by using a splitter, such as this, to strip HDCP. However, do not use this to connect an HDMI recording device!


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> If it's an HDCP issue, you can probably getting around it by using a splitter, such as this, to strip HDCP. However, do not use this to connect an HDMI recording device!


Just tried this week, $60 switch 3 way with optical from amazon. It did not fix the issue. Its all good, been running 2 years like this. I am going to call and see i can swap the lifetime for a fee.

I had a strong feeling this was the Tivo going crazy and today moving it around , and adding other devices with no issues over hdmi to the tv only confirmed it.

Yay for component though.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

A switch wouldn't be considered to accomplish the same thing as a splitter. Some splitters (apparently) can strip HDCP. I haven't heard that about any switches.

-KP


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

kpeters59 said:


> A switch wouldn't be considered to accomplish the same thing as a splitter. Some splitters (apparently) can strip HDCP. I haven't heard that about any switches.
> 
> -KP


In fact, the HDMI switches I have tried all replicated the HDCP protection whereas the splitters do not. I'm guessing that it's a harder problem to authorize two devices at the same time than to just authorize the splitter itself, so the splitter people took the easy way out. Or perhaps the HDCP spec doesn't allow for two display devices at one time.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> If it's an HDCP issue, you can probably getting around it by using a splitter, such as this, to strip HDCP. However, do not use this to connect an HDMI recording device!


Buyer Beware. Unfortunately, there are numerous current reviews on Amazon that indicate the most current version of this splitter no longer strips HDCP. GAWD I HATE THE TOADS IN THIS INDUSTRY THAT DO THIS TO US!!!!


----------



## okay_see (Nov 13, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> Yes. Your box thinks you are trying to steal HD content by connecting it to a non copy protected device. The HORRIBLE HDMI technology was invented for one purpose only - to STOP you from ever recording the output of an HD device. So they have effectively stolen your entire device from you by assuming that you are a crook.
> 
> It works at 480p output because that is not HD and they are not trying to protect it.
> 
> There HAVE been software problems in TiVo boxes that made the HDMI signal handshake unreliable, but I believe all of those have been fixed at this time. The problem is often just a bad HDMI cable, but it can just as easily be caused by a defective HDMI connector on either the TiVo or the TV. You might try spraying some electronic contact cleaner into the connectors on both boxes and the cable - it is a long shot, but that can sometimes fix it.


This is the problem I just encountered today during the middle of a program. All of a sudden, the sound went out. I tested the TVs speakers with an antenna connected to coaxial and the speakers are fine. I decided to try swapping the HDMI cable, and one cable gave me a message about a non-compliant HDCP device. Other cables will give me 480i and no sound! This is on a A95 newly bought VOX mini with the plastic still on it! I think the problem is the HDMI connector on either the Tivo or the TV, but from what I'm reading here it sounds like the VOX mini is the problem. This is such a headache!


----------



## okay_see (Nov 13, 2018)

okay_see said:


> This is the problem I just encountered today during the middle of a program. All of a sudden, the sound went out. I tested the TVs speakers with an antenna connected to coaxial and the speakers are fine. I decided to try swapping the HDMI cable, and one cable gave me a message about a non-compliant HDCP device. Other cables will give me 480i and no sound! This is on a A95 newly bought VOX mini with the plastic still on it! I think the problem is the HDMI connector on either the Tivo or the TV, but from what I'm reading here it sounds like the VOX mini is the problem. This is such a headache!


After troubleshooting, it looks like the HDMI port on the television is the culprit. VOX mini works as expected on another TV.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

After 2 years with this issue and knowing if I get a new tv the tivo via component will not work (most new tv’s do not have component)I went ahead and called tivo.

They are issuing me a Bolt (older model 4 tuners) with my lifetime transferred for a fee. I went ahead and took them up on that offer. Solid of them to offer it as well, I think it was a good decision. I’ll miss the 2 tuners though. I will transfer the recordings then mail in the Roamio.... it’s been a solid 5 years.

I think in the end if this older Bolt is obsolete down the line I can transfer it to another room and sell one of the lifetime Minis ($50+).... then buy the newest box and start the cycle (lifetime more than likely).


----------



## okay_see (Nov 13, 2018)

That was good service. How much was the fee to transfer the service?


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

okay_see said:


> That was good service. How much was the fee to transfer the service?


$199 all in.


----------



## Palumbo (Apr 14, 2017)

I had this same problem here:
Roamio black screen after reloaction

At the end of the day, i think diconnecting/reconnecting HDMI after letting boot up all the way was the fix... comments here about the HD stealing tech is probably the real problem.


----------



## Palumbo (Apr 14, 2017)

This link might be helpful...

https://www.howtogeek.com/208917/htg-explains-how-hdcp-breaks-your-hdtv-and-how-to-fix-it/


----------



## rellog321 (Aug 31, 2013)

ej42137 said:


> So you connected the composite cable to one TV and the HDMI cable to another?
> 
> Or you connected the composite cable to a TV, set 480p resolution, then connected the HDMI cable and saw a picture? And then you were unable to set any other resolution?


I started it with the composite cable, then had both connected for a bit, and now it's just the HDMI outputting at 480p. Composite was a pain, because the cable I had isn't set the same as the Tivo cable, so the video was actually being carried over the white cable....

I haven't had a chance to check my splitter, as I don't remember where I put it.... arrrggg.... But I will look at the other links provided and see what I can come up with.


----------

